# QUESTION ABOUT IVF



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guys, hope you are all well.... xxxxxxx

Im not quite sure on the process, although i think i know a fair bit (thanks to this website & and Kara)...

Im due to be called in for my 1st IVF hopefully dec/january.... If this fails, is that it? ive read about frosties or having frozen et or something is this all included in the 1 cycle... and how will it work....

Am i right in saying....

Go in for IVF
Test 2 weeks later, if BFN 
Can i go back and have frozen ET? if they had enough eggs to freeze....
Will all this be classed as 1 cycle?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

one full cycle is one fresh et and one frozen if you have enough embryos to freeze

so yep this your right it is one cycle


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

What is the most egg's they can collect and the minimum. I have been told that my egg quality is really good....
Im not sure if this makes a difference but i do get regular periods each month and i do ovulate regular.....

How many can they transfer and depending on how many they transfer will they automatically freeze the rest ot do i have to ask them to do this, 

So if its fails 1st time , i can go back a second time and have frozen ET and all this is included in my 1 free nhs cycle.?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

loving your questions hun

no one can tell you your eggs are good or bad until you have either had IVF or a baby and even with IVF they can only see an egg from the outside

under the age of 40 they can transfer a maxium of 2 embryos yet this is changing and soon this might be reduced to 1 embryo

as for how many eggs are the minimum collected well that could be as low as 1 maximum is a different story because if you have too many follicles they might stop your treatment as you would be as risk of ohss!

only top quaility embryos are frozen so very often ladies dont get any frozen embryos from an IVF cycle as the best are always picked for a fresh et

yeah if you have frosties and your first fresh cycle fails you can have the frozen cycle on the nhs. this would be 1 full cycle unless the rules change!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol.... about 2/3 years ago or it may of been when i had the HSG done the i remeber them telling me that i had good quality eggs. i think it was JE or may of been somebody else but were definately at the clinic (heath) when i were told this....

Theres a suprise, once again all this time i been thinking i had good quality eggs, and it turns out that this cannot be known, Lol.....

Thanks for your advice Kara, i think ill come to you with an follow ups in the future. Lol....

What about timescales....
If ivf fails 1st time and they have eggs left to freeze how soon after can i go in for frozen ET... i imagine this is dependent on appointment availability, but i wont have to wait a certain amoutn of time for this to be done will i?

And if cycle 1 fails altogether, then will i have to wait another year or be put back at the bottom of the waiting list for a 2nd round.....


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol my charge is cheaper too lol

you wouldnt have to wait too long for a frozen cycle i wouldnt have thought as for the other questions i really dont know hun and i doubt clinic would even know how the new funding is going to work


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thats great, once again thk you for your help Kara, dunno wha i's do without you, lol.....

Hows the pregnany going hun, hope ya enjoying it. xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Kara, sorry love, another quick question, lol
I have seen quite alot on about losing weight prior to treatment....  How do i determine if i would need to lose weight or not?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

What is a blastocyst & assisted hatching mean?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you need to work out your BMI, you can get a BMI chart from any website so google

blastocyst is a embryo that is cultured (grown) in the lab til it is 5 or 6 days old and this is a good way to chose the best embryo if you have lots of eggs to play with

AH is where they make a small hole in the zona (shell) to aid hatching, it is good for ladies with failed treatments and those who are older as it is know the zona (shell) can be thicker in older ladies

im very well thank you hun and really glad i can help you out, have you had an appointment through yet?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah i have an appointment booked for January 14th, im hoping i would have recieved my letter by then though telling me im at top of the list......

Im not sure wether to cancel the appointment as its so close to me beign called in, and the only reason i wanted the appointment was to determine wether or not i do have a cyst inside of my tube or not,as you know this is what im were told and alot of people say its unheard of.... 

Saying that i think ill keep the appointment booked in and if im called in/ reach top of list before then i will ask them when i go in.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you might be at the top on the list by then, have you called to find out where on the list you are?

hun i have a friend who had a lap last friday and she had a cyst removed from her tube! think it must have been on the outside but not sure of the details. id never heard of it


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

They say my cyst is on the inside of tube and too small to have had removed at lap....
Im hoping ill be called in by then... I have called twice rcently and asked where to on the list i were, i spoken to a guy who werent that helpful at all.

He told me that he cant tell me where i am on the list only that it may be jan/feb... i told him JE put me on the list last december and told me id wait 12 months, he said the list is now 12-14 months, it seems so unfair to up my waiting time as i were originally told Dec

When i aksed him where i was on the list, he said its not like a list as such i will automiatically get called in so apparently he could not tell me where too my name was on the list


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

It were years ago when i had all my blood test eg... FSH, LH, etc.... shouldnt i have upto date tests done, my husband also had his SA about, must of been 2 years ago now, shouldnt this also be updated.?

Or will they do all the upto date tests before IVF starts.....


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not sure they would have looked in your tubes as such when they did the lap as i think this requires a special tool

yeah you will have your bloods redone and your dh another SA. they tend to do AMH over FSH now


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I dont think they looked inside of my tubes, but when i went for my follow up app they showed me photographs they had taken and showed me the blockage in the tube.... which they say was the small cyst on the inner wall. 

I have done a BMI Calculator thing and my weight is ok, Lol....  ..... ...... .... 
What is AMH?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats good news so no diet for you

AMH is type of hormone they measure to predict your response to stimulation, like FSH but thought to be a better predictor!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Just one more question? Lol

How long before i reach the top of the list will i be called in, to start the tests, and DR if necassary?

If i reach the top of list say hyperthetically 23 december when will i be called in? and when will i recieve the letter?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol bet you ask more lol

i cant really say hun as i had my NHS go ages and ages ago so maybe one of the girls will be able to answer this


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anybody know the answer to my last question?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not sure i came to top of list in 07 and started about 3 months after once all blood tests and sa were done


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Miriam i just need to be prepared with work n stuff, hopefully their will be plenty of notice. xxx
Hows the little one?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im sure there will be plenty of notice so you can fit it round work   maia is good getting a little rascal dont know where the times going


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol, aww bless her the joys of motherhood huh!.... 
Work should be ok with time off, they know what it will be for but not sure how flexible they can be


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Leighsa, 

Fab questions and I agree with Kara, bet you'll find loads more to ask! lol. I reached the top of the list in Sept '08, had my first consultation in Dec '08, 2nd in Feb and started DR end of March 2009! So the 12 month list is more like 18 months. Don't want to worry you but thought I should let you know cause I spent so much time booking and then cancelling leave from work cause I thought it would all just happen straight away. Was really P****D off with the clinic at the time cause we'd waited so long but then when our turn finally did start everyone was absolutly fantastic there. My 1st iVF was cancelled cause I didn't respond but my 2nd IVF staarted end July and was  much better! Of course treatment is all cycle dependant and i'm really irregular so that doesn't help. Just try to chill out as much as you can keep asking qustions, I so wish that I had been more clued up before I started my Journey, good luck xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you Milliemags for you comment, regarding the questions they just keep coming and coming, lol....
Thats an awful long time from when you had reached the top of the list, surely once you have reached the top then that should be it, they can start treating you, or better still call you in a month or two before you reach the top to start DR etc.....

So by the sounds of things i may not be called in until around March, April i thought it would be Dec/Jan.... 
Ahh well gives me plenty of time to prepare myself as petrified of the whole thing/procedure. xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

leigsha the bloods etc take time and you will probably be called and then have to wait a little, even with self funded ivf it doesnt happen straight away which really gets annoying but thats just the way things are and they are so busy too

try not to wind yourself up as its ok phyically i find treatment hard emotionally


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Kara, LOL.... ya probably thinking im so inpatient, lol.... when i want something i alway seem to want it NOW, lol...
Same with the treatment, i understand they are very busy especially with not much staff at the clinic and with all the patients they have..... In my previous post i said its prob a good thing as will give me more time to prepare.....
is an emotional journey but right now im taking one step at a time.......
xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not at all hun, its so hard to wait but try and enjoy your time and get your body prepared and healthy


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeh i will, i have cut put the caffiene, finding it hard to stop the junk food mind, lol... The main thing i need to start doing is exercising now.....
Neen meaning to start this for years, lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

folic acid is important so start taking this either on its own or in combo style like pregnacare


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Again, Didn't want to put a downer on things for you Leighsa but i'd have been much better emotionally if i'd prepared myself better. Thats why I thought i'd text and let you know, who knows it may be much quicker for you. I have my follow up on 22nd Dec and i'm expecting them to tell me it'll be a long wait till we start again, maybe we'll end up partners in crime lol, you never know xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

millie mags will you wait for your second nhs cycle? or self fund?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Millie Mags.. Ya never know... Thank you for you advice lv and i hope tha your not waiting to long for your next go....
xxxx

Hi Kara how ya feeling? hope lil baba is good!


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi guys, sorry took so long to reply, bit hit or miss when I can get on here, works mega busy at the mo so taking advantage and getting in the overtime!!! Hope we will be partners in crime Leighsa would be good to compare notes so to speak! 

Hi Kara, I'm not sure about self funding or waiting, it'll all depend on what happens at follow up. We should have gone in on the 2nd Dec for follow up but it got cancelled and was resheduled for 22nd! this would have been great except i'm on nights (which I could have just got up from) but DH has a test on that day and tried always to get out of but couldn't (and you can't let others down, would have felt bad about that). So we wait for the 26th Jan now!!! We have a little saved but I have a suspicion it won't be enough, also basing on my last wait between treatments and the fact i've heard they're short staffed i'm wondering if it could feasably happen before April anyway. Real confused and feeling quite desperate at the mo cause i've loads of questions to ask about last treatment and feel anxious about what could happen next time! Guess jsut want some reassurance really. How we haven't all gone nuts is beyond me lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i just typed a long replied and lost it!!!! damn

everything always happens together doesnt it!! typical

it would cost at least 3500 for straight IVF, you could ask your gp to prescribe the drugs which would save around a grand

wanting and waiting is so hard, big hugs


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Kara, thanks for reply, I have thought about going to the GP and asking about the drugs but i've been putting it off!!! They're not the most sympathetic or understanding i'm afraid, when I had the miscarraige after our 2nd IVF they were really quite mean (can't think of an appropriate word to put here without swearing), the attitude was a bit pull yourself together you were only 5 weeks pregnant!!!! Didn't want to sign me off work even though I was a blubbering wreck! Empathy is clearly not top of their bill!!! So I guess i'm afraid of the response, don't think they'll go for it at all!!! But your right I should try xxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

what a mean b****** dr sounds horrible ...its worth asking the gp tho mine had funded other peoples in surgery and were going to fund mine if my frozen failed


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Your right guys I have to pull myself together and see if they will help fund the drugs, then once FU done and we have a plan I need to see if I can get a loan or something sorted!!! I have to get my mojo back if there's gonna be a mini me some day!!! Here comes the positive vibes!!!!! lol           

Thank you all you guys really are the best


----------

